# Iwc Xii



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased an IWC mark XII.

The dial appears to have lost all its luminous properties on the dial markers, is this normal ?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

for its age it would not suprise me if it has, a very nice watch , does yours have the modified ETA or JLC movement?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Steve... A classic....... It used Tritium as its lume agent ( hence the 'T' SWISS MADE T' at the dial edge near the bottom ) and this will have fizzled out as its half life has expired due to the age of the watch ( Its 22 or 28 years if I remember ? )

Where did you get it?


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Jason.

I have emailed you where I purchased this watch from, please let me know if you do not receive it.

Here are some better pictures and for Pugster I have been reliably informed that it does have the Jaeger movement


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am just replacing the missing images from the above post


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

Love the MKXII. From memory I think it was released about 93 & was replaced by the MKXV around 99 or 2000 . I pretty sure it has the JLC movement & the MKXV had a modified ETA which was

changed a couple of years later.

I've had a MKXV from 2001 & it's a great watch.... however I wish I had bought a MKX11 back then . I think they will or have become a real collectors item.

Wish I could afford a MKX1 & MkXII.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Rovert,

The IWC mark XII is a beautiful subtle watch.

I also have a Breguet Aeronavale but I need to be in the mood to wear it whereas I am always happy to wear the IWC.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Steve66 said:


> Hi Rovert,
> 
> The IWC mark XII is a beautiful subtle watch.
> 
> I also have a Breguet Aeronavale but I need to be in the mood to wear it whereas I am always happy to wear the IWC.


That is one beautiful watch and one of the best names in watch history.


----------

